

DNA robots work in a live cockroach - Snail_Commando
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v508/n7495/full/508153e.html

======
Snail_Commando
For context:

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25376-dna-nanobots-
del...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25376-dna-nanobots-deliver-
drugs-in-living-cockroaches.html)

[http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nnano...](http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nnano.2014.58.html)

Edit: I wasn't sure whether or not to put the Nature article (original source,
but closed to many) as the URL or the New Scientist article (Open, but lower
quality). No complaints from me if a mod decides to change it up. Here's the
original link for context:

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v508/n7495/full/508153e...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v508/n7495/full/508153e.html)

